# No dialog only sound



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

My hd tv is hooked up right to my dvd and av receiver. Today when watching tv or a dvd I can only hear the sound or music but not the voices. The voices sometimes comes and goes or is very faint. I have checked input and sound parameters, speakers in avr and nothing. I know there is nothing wrong as far as connection goes because it worked fine up until now. Someone please help. Any ideas?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

asere said:


> My hd tv is hooked up right to my dvd and av receiver. Today when watching tv or a dvd I can only hear the sound or music but not the voices. The voices sometimes comes and goes or is very faint. I have checked input and sound parameters, speakers in avr and nothing. I know there is nothing wrong as far as connection goes because it worked fine up until now. Someone please help. Any ideas?


Hello,
It would greatly help if you provided your AVR make and model and what Speakers are being used. From what it appears, your Center Channel might have a blown Tweeter. It would explain why you are not hearing dialogue as most AVR's are set to Dolby Digital or Pro Logic II and when 5 Speakers are selected the Center Channel handles the dialogue. 

In the mean time, try setting your AVR to Stereo or better still 5 Channel or All Channel Stereo. Either should provide much better sound if your Center Channel is indeed blown. Also, what Surround Mode is your AVR currently displaying?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

The make is Denon 1611. Speakers are in ceiling on a5.1 set up and dolby digital mode.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would check the connections at the receiver and if you have wall plates where the speaker wires go up to the speakers check the connections there as well. If they are good then if you have a speaker that you can move hook that up to the centre channel output of the receiver and test to see if it works.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks I already fixed it. It was a lose speaker cable on back of avr. I should have looked first but when nothing was moved it didn't occur to me.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

asere said:


> The make is Denon 1611. Speakers are in ceiling on a5.1 set up and dolby digital mode.


Change from Dolby Digital to All Channel Stereo. This can be done by pressing the Surround Mode Button on either the front of the AVR or on your Remote Control. Also, try running Audyssey and check out how it handles the Center Channel. If there is a fault with the Speaker, Audyssey should point it out to you.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Nevermind. I am glad you got it worked out.


----------

